# This or That



## JustMeToo

Very simple game..  I will post 2 things.  Next person will give their answer (what they prefer) and post another two.

ex.  Crest or Colgate

Next person   crest
                   black or blue

and so forth.

I will start with:  Tide or Cheer


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Cheer  _I'm allergic to Tide _ 

Peanut butter or chocolate-chip cookies


----------



## JustMeToo

Chocolate chip cookies

Clorox or Lysol


----------



## Katie H

Clorox

Coke or Pepsi


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Coke

orange or apple juice


----------



## JustMeToo

orange

blueberries or strawberries


----------



## lifesaver

orange

cake or pie


----------



## JustMeToo

cake

vanilla or chocolate


----------



## Vanilla Bean

chocolate

m&m's or Hershey Kisses


----------



## Callisto in NC

Kisses


diet coke or diet pepsi


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Diet coke

dancing.... slow or fast?


----------



## Callisto in NC

Fast ~ shake that groove thang!

Cell phone or land line?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cell phone


spaghetti... with meatballs or meatsauce


----------



## Callisto in NC

Meat sauce

Lasagna ~ meat or cheese


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hmmm... both.. I'll say CHEESE!

fettucine alfredo... with seafood/vegies or plain


----------



## Neeney

with seafood/veggies

Garlic...fresh minced or jarred?


----------



## Callisto in NC

Jarred (I'm lazy)


Tigers or Lions?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tigers 
Lemonade... Country-Time or homemade


----------



## Callisto in NC

Homemade!!

Movies ~ in the theatre or at home?


----------



## PieSusan

theatre

plays or ballet


----------



## Vanilla Bean

plays

Oreos or Chips-Ahoy


----------



## Callisto in NC

Dang ~ hard one ~~~

Chips-Ahoy

Zoo or Water Park


----------



## Barbara L

[San Diego] Zoo

Baseball or Football?

Barbara


----------



## Callisto in NC

Good taste!!

Football!!!  {{Go Steelers}}

Cats or Dogs?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

either... I'll say cats

Keebler Clubhouse Crackers or Saltines with your soup


----------



## Callisto in NC

With soup  ~~~ Saltines!!

Gas or Electric (for cooking)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

GAS, definitely!  _that is what I used to have, but electric now! _

Online news or newspaper


----------



## Callisto in NC

Online news!!

Test message or actually talking to someone


----------



## babetoo

actually talking to someone

ford or chevie


----------



## Callisto in NC

Chevy!!

Truck or car?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

car

Lionel Richie or Luther Vandross


----------



## middie

Neither

Tomato or potato ?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

potato

rock or country music


----------



## middie

Rock

Night or day


----------



## Vanilla Bean

night

Diet Pepsi or regular Pepsi


----------



## Barbara L

Diet [Cherry] Pepsi

Cake or Pie?

Barbara


----------



## chefnaterock

Pie is more satisfying.

Coals or gas?


----------



## middie

Gas

Train or bus ?


----------



## Barbara L

Train (I love traveling by AMTRAK!)

Sweater or Sweatshirt?

Barbara


----------



## LadyCook61

sweatshirt

jeans or corduroy


----------



## simplicity

jeans

living in a hot climate or a cold one


----------



## LadyCook61

hot climate

motorcycle or  car


----------



## middie

Either

Wolves or Coyotes


----------



## quicksilver

Coyotes (as long as it's name is Wiley)

boss or bossed


----------



## JustMeToo

neither

tap or bottled (water)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bottled

Andy Griffith or Perry Mason


----------



## JustMeToo

Griffith

cod or flounder


----------



## Vanilla Bean

not sure.. I'll say cod

steak.. Prime Rib or Porterhouse


----------



## JustMeToo

Prime rib

hotdogs or hamburgers


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hard one.... hot dogs

country road or the mall... to walk in


----------



## JustMeToo

You are not a Senior cook Vanilla.   
country road for sure

winter or summer


----------



## smoothseas

country road  -  hate HATE shopping

Iced tea  -  Sweet?  Unsweetened?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

unsweetened

fettucine alfredo or spaghetti with meatballs


----------



## JustMeToo

spag and meatballs.

cheese ravioli or meat ravioli


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cheese ravioli

Havarti or Swiss cheese on your sandwich


----------



## PieSusan

swiss cheese (alpine lace)

dark chocolate or milk chocolate


----------



## quicksilver

dark

ATV/dirt bike


----------



## LadyCook61

dirt bike

cocoa cola or pepsi


----------



## JustMeToo

pepsi

pretzels or chips


----------



## LadyCook61

chips

white chocolate or dark chocolate


----------



## JustMeToo

dark

baked or mashed (potaotes)


----------



## LadyCook61

actually both  

string beans or  baked beans


----------



## JustMeToo

baked beans

shower or bath


----------



## LadyCook61

shower 

summer or winter


----------



## deelady

Winter


rich or poor (would you rather be...not what you are)


----------



## JustMeToo

rich

dryer sheets or liquid


----------



## LadyCook61

dryer sheets

laundry powder or laundry liquid


----------



## Vanilla Bean

right now.... powder

hair.. curly or straight


----------



## Callisto in NC

Curly

East coast or West coast


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hard one, because I'm from the East coast, but I'll say West coast. I live there now.

electric heater or fireplace


----------



## Callisto in NC

Fire Place


Gas or Electric heat?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

electric

hot chocolate or hot tea


----------



## Callisto in NC

Hot Chocolate.

Mountains or Beach?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

another hard one.. I'll say mountains

grilled ...pork chop or chicken breast


----------



## Callisto in NC

Chicken breasts

Movies ~ classics or new releases


----------



## Vanilla Bean

that's easy!  Classics!

vacation... in the US or another country


----------



## Callisto in NC

US!!


Football or Baseball?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

football

ice or roller-skating


----------



## middie

Roller (ice is too cold)

Ice... crushed or cubes ?


----------



## LadyCook61

crushed

beach or mountain


----------



## middie

A beach at the bottom of a mountain ?

Lake or ocean


----------



## LadyCook61

ocean
Hawaii or Bermuda


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Bermuda

Green Bean Casserole or Candies Yams


----------



## Luvs2Cook

green bean casserole


 tuna or Salmon


----------



## quicksilver

GreenBeans with garlic, mushrooms and grated parm.

Sunday Times or local Sunday edition?


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Local



  tuna or salmon


----------



## LadyCook61

Tuna

beef or pork


----------



## quicksilver

tough one, LC............PORK (I had ribs last night and bacon this am)



dawn or dusk?


----------



## JustMeToo

dusk

cold cereal or hot cereal


----------



## quicksilver

neither 

Poached or coddled


----------



## JustMeToo

poached

Rye or pumpernicel


----------



## quicksilver

RYE! 

Black & White/ Silver & Gold


----------



## middie

If it's jewelry I'll take the silver and gold

Radio or t.v. ?


----------



## JustMeToo

depends on what I am doing, but I will say TV.

AM or FM


----------



## middie

FM

Genesis with or without Phil Collins ?


----------



## Luvs2Cook

With.


 Beatles or Stones


----------



## LadyCook61

neither 

Swimming or golf


----------



## Luvs2Cook

swimming


   football or baseball


----------



## Vanilla Bean

football

pepperoni or  just cheese on your pizza


----------



## LadyCook61

sausage 

Utah or Florida


----------



## JustMeToo

pepperoni

White pizza or red


----------



## quicksilver

Florida. although I loved Utah. Gotta be near water, though I love skiing.

Feelings or thoughts - this is a big one!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

JustMeToo said:


> pepperoni
> 
> White pizza or red


 
I like both, but I'll say red

nachos or chicken fingers for an appetizer

_I wasn't sure about quicksilver's response_


----------



## quicksilver

LadyCook61 said:


> sausage
> 
> Utah or Florida


 


Vanilla Bean said:


> I like both, but I'll say red
> 
> nachos or chicken fingers for an appetizer
> 
> _I wasn't sure about quicksilver's response_


 
nachos- homemade with lots of guacamole and sour cream

pulled pork or shrimp scampi


----------



## JustMeToo

shrimp scampi

ham or turkey


----------



## quicksilver

Love Turkey, year round!!!

cousous or wild rice?


----------



## Luvs2Cook

wild rice


    Peanut butter: creamy or chunky


----------



## quicksilver

Creamy!

Alfredo or Scampi


----------



## Luvs2Cook

OYE, BOTH!!!  but if I had to choose,scampi


 Veal Marsala or Veal Parmesan


----------



## middie

Neither (don't eat veal)

Eggs... scrambled or poached ?


----------



## LadyCook61

scrambled , hate runny eggs.

apples or pears


----------



## AMSeccia

pears .. remind me of childhood!

Iced Tea -- sweetened or unsweetened?


----------



## middie

Sweetened (and with lemon)

Ice tea or lemonade ?


----------



## LadyCook61

both 

Dairy Queen or  Krispy Kreme


----------



## Luvs2Cook

DQ

 Burger King or McDonalds


----------



## LadyCook61

neither

Steak or Seafood


----------



## Luvs2Cook

seafood


 lobster or shrimp


----------



## middie

Ewwwww I'm a turf girl

Pork or beef ?


----------



## Luvs2Cook

pork



 apples or oranges


----------



## middie

Both

grapes or plums ?


----------



## Luvs2Cook

grapes



Tom Cruise or Tom Hanks


----------



## LadyCook61

tom hanks

Tom Selleck or Tom Jones


----------



## Luvs2Cook

kiwi


   Jeopardy or Wheel of Fortune


----------



## LadyCook61

neither, not into games. 

read or watch tv


----------



## Vanilla Bean

read

potluck supper at Church or spaghetti at the firehall


----------



## LadyCook61

supper at Church

coffee or tea


----------



## Vanilla Bean

coffee

banana or coconut cream pie


----------



## Luvs2Cook

both, but if I have to choose, coffee

jetsons or flintstones


----------



## deelady

banana.....and flintstones!


travel by air or ground?


----------



## LadyCook61

both

potato chip or pretzels


----------



## deelady

potato chips


sweet or salty


----------



## LadyCook61

both 

tart or sweet


----------



## Erinny

tart

hotdogs or hamburgers?


----------



## LadyCook61

both 

sausage or knockwurst


----------



## deelady

HAMBURGERS yum yum!!

cook or bake


----------



## LadyCook61

both 

linoleum or wood


----------



## deelady

neither


chicken or beef


----------



## JustMeToo

beef

pen or pencil


----------



## middie

Pen

Soup or stew ?


----------



## LadyCook61

both

magazine or book


----------



## deelady

Book


CAN do without...internet or cellphone


----------



## middie

Neither

Milk or water ?


----------



## quicksilver

sparkling water

feelings or thoughts


----------



## Vanilla Bean

feelings

peanut butter or chocolate fudge


----------



## deelady

chocolate fudge


peppermint or spearmint


----------



## LadyCook61

spearmint

roses or daffodils


----------



## deelady

roses


salt or pepper


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pepper

stationary or notebook paper for a letter


----------



## Myop

stationary  ice water or bottled


----------



## JustMeToo

bottled

decaf coffee or reg.


----------



## LadyCook61

regular

m&m or jelly beans


----------



## JustMeToo

M & M's

coconut custard or pumpkin pie


----------



## LadyCook61

coconut  custard

chocolate cake or spice cake


----------



## Luvs2Cook

choc.


 jump rope or hop scotch


----------



## quicksilver

LC, new baby, new avatar -CUTE!

choc. cake.

snails, or puppydog tales/tails


----------



## Luvs2Cook

puppies...

jump rope or hop scotch


----------



## JustMeToo

sheesh!!!!  
Jump rope

gloves or mittens


----------



## Luvs2Cook

gloves



shrimp cocktail or clams casino


----------



## JustMeToo

clams casino

spinach or broccoli


----------



## quicksilver

shrimp cocktail - oh yum, yum! For beakfast! YUM!

clams oragano or mussels marinara


----------



## quicksilver

OOps, you beat me...........

spinach

baked sweet potato or baked russett


----------



## Luvs2Cook

baked russett

   sneakers or loafers


----------



## quicksilver

neither, Crocs

Sour cream or whipped


----------



## LadyCook61

hard choice...  hmm let me think...  whipped.

milk or half & half


----------



## quicksilver

1/2 & 1/2

Gulden's or French's


----------



## LadyCook61

Both 

herb tea or regular tea


----------



## lifesaver

diet pepsi

hamburger or steak


----------



## lifesaver

i don't know what i did wrong but it looks like i'm not starting out right today.


----------



## quicksilver

Absatively steak - including tube!

dried cranberries / apricots


----------



## LadyCook61

apricots

lemon or lime


----------



## quicksilver

both, but use more lemon to cook with. Lime in H2O, always.

Turkey or Duck?


----------



## lifesaver

Duck

peaches or mangos


----------



## Luvs2Cook

peaches


    Vodka or Gin


----------



## quicksilver

yik, neither

white rum or dark rum


----------



## LadyCook61

niether , I don't drink alcohol

oranges or apples


----------



## JustMeToo

SIS......trying to get me in trouble here?

Vodka

fan or air conditioner


----------



## quicksilver

Here - A/C & ceiling fans

classical or pop


----------



## LadyCook61

neither

Rolls Royce or Bentley


----------



## JustMeToo

pop

cotton or flannel (sheets)


----------



## LadyCook61

cotton

silk or linen


----------



## lifesaver

linen

hangers: plastic or wire


----------



## quicksilver

plastic/wood  (should have kept 1 wire one for when I lock keys in truck!)

wallpaper or paint


----------



## lifesaver

paint

van or truck


----------



## quicksilver

truck

snow skis / water skis


----------



## LadyCook61

neither

sledding or ice skating


----------



## quicksilver

both - but only in my dreams, now.

flowers or veggie garden


----------



## Luvs2Cook

both.

Finger Nails : Polished or Unpolished


----------



## quicksilver

un

toenails polished or un


----------



## Vanilla Bean

un

chicken legs or chicken breasts


----------



## quicksilver

c.b.

buffalo wings or southern fried


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Buffalo wings

fajitas or quesadillas


----------



## quicksilver

fajitas

veal parm/eggplant parm


----------



## Vanilla Bean

veal parm

T-bone or Prime Rib


----------



## deelady

both!!


fried rice or steamed rice?


----------



## quicksilver

steamed

garlic bread or croissants


----------



## AMSeccia

croissants

cereal or toast?


----------



## deelady

toast


apple juice or grape juice


----------



## LadyCook61

apple juice

oatmeal or pop tart


----------



## simplicity

Oatmeal

Boiled Shrimp or Fried Shrimp


----------



## LadyCook61

I don't eat seafood , don't trust where it may come from.

Tennis or badminton


----------



## Vanilla Bean

badminton

garlic bread.. with cheese or without


----------



## quicksilver

Simplicity, I'll take ALL LC's shrimp, please

LC, badminton

homemade bread/homemade cake


----------



## LadyCook61

bread

homemade soup / canned soup


----------



## Vanilla Bean

homemade soup

French onion or Vegetable beef soup


----------



## LadyCook61

French onion

chili or beef stew


----------



## Vanilla Bean

chili

cornbread or biscuits with your chili/beef stew


----------



## simplicity

quicksilver said:


> Simplicity, I'll take ALL LC's shrimp, please
> 
> LC, badminton
> 
> homemade bread/homemade cake


 
You can have half.  I'm keeping the rest


----------



## Luvs2Cook

biscuits


     chicken noodle or chicken rice soup


----------



## Vanilla Bean

chicken noodle

chicken parmesan or chicken alfredo


----------



## quicksilver

Parm!

apples and cinnamin/maple & brown sugar


----------



## Luvs2Cook

parmesan

    grilled cheese or tuna melt


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hard one.. I'll say tuna melt ... BUT, I have to have a grilled cheese, most times, with tomato soup.

biscotti or toasted bagel with your coffee


----------



## quicksilver

neither - buttered roll  (me too, VB and a gerkin pickle)

bread & butter pickle/ kosher dill


----------



## JustMeToo

bread and butter

american cheese or swiss cheese


----------



## LadyCook61

swiss cheese

salami or beef sausage


----------



## Vanilla Bean

salami

relish tray or antipasto platter


----------



## LadyCook61

antipasto platter

celery or carrot


----------



## quicksilver

carrots

horseback riding or snow mobiling


----------



## Vanilla Bean

horse-back riding

when you were a kid... peanut butter and jelly or peanut butter and banana sandwich


----------



## Toots

PB& J - we used to make them fried (like a grilled cheese)

mocha latte or green tea frappachino?


----------



## quicksilver

too scmancy for me

conch chowder or manhattan clam chowder


----------



## LadyCook61

hmm neither.

Cream of mushroom or cream of Chicken


----------



## quicksilver

cream of chicken

cream of broccoli/cream of asparagus


----------



## LadyCook61

cream of aparagus

Tuna or  salmon


----------



## Vanilla Bean

salmon

green or wax beans


----------



## quicksilver

salmon

comedy or crime drama


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I like both, but comedy

Mary Tyler Moore or That Girl


----------



## LadyCook61

Marlo Thomas in That Girl

Tallulah Bankhead or Greta Garbo


----------



## quicksilver

Greta Garbo

potatoes or noodles


----------



## LadyCook61

both 

beans or sprouts


----------



## Vanilla Bean

beans

chili with or without beans


----------



## LadyCook61

with beans

meatballs or sausage


----------



## Vanilla Bean

meatballs

turkey tetrazzini or turkey stroganoff


----------



## LadyCook61

tetrazzini

veal or beef


----------



## Toots

turkey tetrazinni baby!

vanilla or chocolate ice cream ?


----------



## LadyCook61

vanilla
pistachio or peanuts


----------



## quicksilver

pistachios

deep fried catfish/ or blackened swordfish


----------



## LadyCook61

neither 

mac and cheese or chicken noodle soup


----------



## quicksilver

mac and cheese if it's mom's/soup if it's mine

lo mein noodles or flied lice


----------



## LadyCook61

lo mein noodles   LOL at the flied lice .. ah so 

kung pao chicken or sweet and sour chicken


----------



## quicksilver

neither gen tso's or lemon chicken

egg drop or wonton soup


----------



## LadyCook61

wonton soup

bbq ribs or hamburger


----------



## quicksilver

ribs!

tube steak or brats


----------



## LadyCook61

brats 

lamborgini or ferrari


----------



## quicksilver

ferrari if I must.

Airplane of heliocopter


----------



## LadyCook61

helicopter
toboggan or skis


----------



## quicksilver

uh tough one - both

crushed ice or ice cubes


----------



## LadyCook61

crushed ice
sarsaspirella soda or cocoa cola


----------



## quicksilver

pepsi cola

cappacino/espresso


----------



## LadyCook61

cappacino 

watermelon or cantalope


----------



## quicksilver

now cantalope
summer-watermelon

lemon meringue/ or boston cream pie


----------



## deelady

boston cream


popcorn or chips


----------



## Alix

Holy crow...tough call. 

Popcorn.


Water or milk?


----------



## texasgirl

water

bagel or donut


----------



## quicksilver

Well howdie, girly

bagel please.

london broil or pork tenderloin


----------



## LadyCook61

london broil

funnel cake or zeppole


----------



## deelady

funnel cake....haven't had a zeppole yet even though I have several recipes!


5 star restaurant or country kitchen


----------



## quicksilver

zeppolis (we call it pizza frits)

frozen rum runner or frozen daquiri


----------



## texasgirl

holy  crap, we need a life that 3 of us answered this.


I dont know what a rum runner is, so I will pick that!!


pina colada or mojito?


----------



## quicksilver

dunkin

italian cafe or italian deli


----------



## LadyCook61

deli

Jewish deli or American deli


----------



## Toots

Jewish deli

OSU or Texas Longhorns?!


----------



## quicksilver

Don't have a clue!!! LOL!!!

Hockey or soccer?


----------



## LadyCook61

soccer , because nephew plays soccer. 

baseball or basketball


----------



## quicksilver

baseball

vintage vw bug or karmin gia


----------



## LadyCook61

neither ,too small for me lol

provolone or swiss


----------



## quicksilver

provolone, absolutely!

hard salami or genoa


----------



## LadyCook61

Genoa 

boiled ham or baked ham


----------



## quicksilver

low sodium ham by boar's head

pierced ears or finger rings


----------



## LadyCook61

neither 
toe ring or nose ring


----------



## quicksilver

neither (I have the ugliest feet!)

ankle bracelet or M.I.A. bracelet


----------



## LadyCook61

neither 
diamonds or rubies


----------



## quicksilver

love rubies!

Washington D.C or Washington state


----------



## LadyCook61

state

ice skate or roller skate


----------



## quicksilver

Ice most definitely. Why can I do one and not the other? I am not a well rounded person!

Soft pretzels or ice cream cone


----------



## LadyCook61

ice cream cone 

bicycle or motorcycle


----------



## quicksilver

motorcycle

cotton candy or roasted peanuts


----------



## LadyCook61

cotton candy , can't eat nuts. 

emeralds or sapphires


----------



## quicksilver

emeralds.

sunrise or sunset


----------



## LadyCook61

sunset

Lake or River


----------



## quicksilver

river

willow tree or mighty oak


----------



## LadyCook61

both 

grasshopper or frogs


----------



## Vanilla Bean

frogs

stromboli or calzone


----------



## LadyCook61

calzone

ravioli or pierogis


----------



## quicksilver

neither. Both are toxic here and make the weiner dog sick.

The glasshoppas are giant and crispy critters and and and things of my nightmares!!!!!!! NO JOKE!!!







OLD BOOKS OR OLD PHOTOS


----------



## quicksilver

Sorry so slow. I was searching for the photo.

Ravioli of course.

Fried dumplings/egg rolls


----------



## LadyCook61

egg rolls

pudding or jello


----------



## quicksilver

pudding

crocs or dockers


----------



## LadyCook61

neither , I go barefoot in the house , outside I wear walking shoes.

ballet or waltz


----------



## Vanilla Bean

waltz

nike or adidas gym shoes


----------



## quicksilver

no sneakers for me (crocs & docs)

candlelight or moonlight


----------



## LadyCook61

moonlight 

Jimmy Stewart or Cary Grant


----------



## quicksilver

Love em both.

Dom DeLuise or Robin Williams


----------



## LadyCook61

both

Audrey Hepburn or Katherine Hepburn


----------



## quicksilver

both, but Kate best.

italian dipping oil or blue cheese dip


----------



## LadyCook61

Italian dipping oil

basil or cilantro


----------



## quicksilver

basil

Halloween or April Fools?


----------



## LadyCook61

neither

Dr. Pepper or 7-up


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Dr Pepper


               CNN or FOX


----------



## lifesaver

7-up

blackberry or blueberry


----------



## Luvs2Cook

blue

CNN or FOX


----------



## lifesaver

CNN

strawberries or bananas


----------



## Luvs2Cook

STRAWBERRIES

                  Three Stooges or I love Lucy


----------



## LadyCook61

Lucy of course 

Twilight Zone or Matlock


----------



## lifesaver

i love lucy

oldies or rock


----------



## Luvs2Cook

oldies


    rap or classical


----------



## lifesaver

classical

apple or pumpkin


----------



## quicksilver

apple

back door or front door


----------



## Luvs2Cook

BBQ chips or Plain


----------



## quicksilver

???


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I messed up, I forgot to answer pumpkin and then we double posted....
sorry.

your turn


----------



## quicksilver

plain

dutch door or french door


----------



## Luvs2Cook

french


    Fred Flintstone or Barney Rubble


----------



## quicksilver

neither, too annoying and loud

artichokes or asparagus


----------



## LadyCook61

asparagus

Carrots or Corn


----------



## lifesaver

Mmmm! I'd have to have both 

Broccoli or Zucchini


----------



## JustMeToo

zucchini

BBQ wings or Hot wings


----------



## lifesaver

BBQ

peas or spinach


----------



## JustMeToo

Hard one but for the sake of the game....peas

summer or winter


----------



## lifesaver

that's easy.... summer

rent or own


----------



## Luvs2Cook

own


pistachios or almonds


----------



## LadyCook61

pistachios

Iced tea or iced Coffee


----------



## JustMeToo

own

gas or electric (dryer)


----------



## JustMeToo

oops

pistachios and iced coffee


----------



## JustMeToo

gas or electric (dryer)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

electric dryer

parmesan or romano cheese


----------



## JustMeToo

Parm

Fried eggplant or grilled eggplant


----------



## Vanilla Bean

grilled

stuffed peppers or tomato


----------



## JustMeToo

peppers

cabbage or broccoli


----------



## Vanilla Bean

broccoli

au gratin or baked potatoes


----------



## JustMeToo

au gratin

chicken noodle soup or chicken rice soup


----------



## LadyCook61

noodle
manhattan clam chowder or New England clam chowder


----------



## Luvs2Cook

New England

 Mercedes or Bentley


----------



## deelady

Mmmm I've been told Mercedes are always in the shop so I'll go with Bentley.


Morning person or night owl?


----------



## JustMeToo

night owl

car or SUV


----------



## quicksilver

neither, p/u truck

60 minutes or Primetime


----------



## JustMeToo

Primetime

Barbara Walters or Rosie O'Donnell


----------



## quicksilver

B.W.

chess or checkers?


----------



## JustMeToo

checkers

Easter or Thanksgiving


----------



## quicksilver

Thanksgiving

baths or showers


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Both, but I'm partial to Thanksgiving.

lasagna.. with meat or vegetarian


----------



## JustMeToo

bath

dove or dial


----------



## quicksilver

dial & cheese

5 1st names you like


----------



## Vanilla Bean

dove


lasagna.. with meat or vegetarian


----------



## quicksilver

oops mixed things up


sports or animal planet


----------



## JustMeToo

animal planet

shrimp or scallops


----------



## Vanilla Bean

scallops

Doberman or German Shepherd


----------



## JustMeToo

doberman

meatballs or meat sauce


----------



## quicksilver

meataballs!

pepperoni or sausage


----------



## JustMeToo

on pizza = sausage

ice cubes or crushed


----------



## Vanilla Bean

depends what on or with.. I'll say pepperoni

pizza or meatball sub


----------



## JustMeToo

pizza

calzone or stomboli


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hard one...  ... stromboli

macaroni or potato salad


----------



## JustMeToo

mac.

lettuce or tomatoe (on sandwiches)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

both, but always lettuce

onions on burgers... yes or no


----------



## quicksilver

tomato

mayo or horseradish sauce


----------



## Vanilla Bean

mayo

onions on burgers... yes or no


----------



## JustMeToo

no

ketchup or mustard

                                          Goodnight everyone


----------



## quicksilver

depends, both

shoe laces or velcro


----------



## Vanilla Bean

shoe laces

pork chop or chicken breast

Nite, Nite, JustMeToo! thanks for playing!


----------



## Toots

pork chops

lemonade or iced tea?


----------



## quicksilver

Iced Sweet Tea

corn bread or biscuits


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hard one... cornbread.... I_ want to make my own biscuits correctly! _

milk... fat free or whole


----------



## Toots

Biscuits

sausage or bacon?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bacon

milk... fat free or whole.. or not at all


----------



## deelady

fat free


fruit...dried or fresh


----------



## quicksilver

both

cheese or peanut butter


----------



## Dove

*Cheese
Black & White*


----------



## quicksilver

White  (hi, Dove)

mountains or ocean


----------



## deelady

mountains


eat most often...fresh or frozen


----------



## quicksilver

fresh

chinese or italian


----------



## LadyCook61

Italian of course 

dr pepper or pepsi


----------



## quicksilver

pepsi

I gotta say nighty night, LC


vacumn or wash clothes


----------



## cookingkid

vacumn

liquid soap or bar?


----------



## LadyCook61

bar in the shower , liquid for hand washing in the kitchen

prell shampoo or suave


----------



## Dove

*meither one
windows or floors
((((quicksilver))))*


----------



## quicksilver

windows, Dove

craftsman or victorian


----------



## LadyCook61

craftsman

Rain or Snow


----------



## quicksilver

rain - maybe later today, YAAHOO!

Farmer's market or fleamarket?


----------



## Luvs2Cook

farmers



  baked potatoe >  with or without sour cream


----------



## Vanilla Bean

with!

cornbread.. sweet or savory


----------



## Luvs2Cook

sweet

  Steak > with or without steak sauce


----------



## JustMeToo

without

mushrooms or onions


----------



## Luvs2Cook

love both

blue or black ink


----------



## JustMeToo

blue

Writing paper with lines or no lines


----------



## LadyCook61

no lines

Calligraphy or Handwriting


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Caligraphy (wish I knew how)

brown or white rice


----------



## JustMeToo

white

House in the mountains or at the shore?


----------



## LadyCook61

Actually live in the mountains now.  
Wouldn't mind having a house at the shore too.

Pickup truck or SUV


----------



## Luvs2Cook

suv



    chocolate or white milk


----------



## LadyCook61

chocolate

Herbal tea or Black tea


----------



## Luvs2Cook

herbal

    coffee: regular or Decaf


----------



## LadyCook61

Regular, the stronger the better .

Gelato or Sherbet


----------



## JustMeToo

Gelato

cherry or lemon (water ice)

Lady Cook, are you near the Poconos


----------



## quicksilver

lime, please
that's," poke your nose", where I grew up.

wash dishes or sweep floor


----------



## Luvs2Cook

dishes


 easter or Xmas


----------



## quicksilver

actually, Halloween is my fav. just for the kids like me!
But between the 2 you gave...Christmas, absolutely

Noodles or Pasta?


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Pasta


----------



## Luvs2Cook

ooops

coke or pepsi


----------



## quicksilver

Pep SI!

meataballs or sausage?

(I thought everyone disappeared!)


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Meatballs!

 sunflower seeds or pumpkin seeds.


they must be napping.


----------



## LadyCook61

I wasn't napping , I was peeling apples for pie and now the pie is in the oven.
 no seeds , have diverticulitis.

cream or half and half.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

cream


black or white


----------



## LadyCook61

white
blue or purple


----------



## Luvs2Cook

purple


  mashed or baked potatoes


----------



## LadyCook61

both

Braeburn apple or Red Delicious


----------



## quicksilver

Gala

smoked or pickled


----------



## deelady

neither


heater or lots of blankets?


----------



## LadyCook61

blankets

socks or no socks


----------



## quicksilver

what's a sock - baseball? Sock it to em?
None here.

lemon or mint


----------



## LadyCook61

socks you put on your feet.  

no lemon or mint for me.

lime or raspberry


----------



## middie

Depends on or in what

Water or milk ?


----------



## LadyCook61

milk

hockey or soccer


----------



## quicksilver

winter - hockey
summer - soccer
love em both

fried peppers or fried mushrooms


----------



## LadyCook61

like them both.

hot peppers or sweet peppers.


----------



## quicksilver

both, too

minature golf or water slide


----------



## LadyCook61

water slide

Hang gliding or sky diving


----------



## JustMeToo

Never tried either

lunchmeat sliced thin or thick


----------



## quicksilver

JustMeToo said:


> Never tried either
> 
> lunchmeat sliced thin or thick


 

WHAT?? You live in Jersey and never tried either?
Where do you live? In a cave in the poke your nose?


Low salt, sliced thin, thank you very much!!!

dentist or doctor?


----------



## LadyCook61

neither !! 

bungee jumping or parasailing


----------



## JustMeToo

afraid of heights (neither)

tubing or snow mobiling?


----------



## LadyCook61

never done either but wouldn't mind snow mobiling.

mystery books or biographies


----------



## JustMeToo

biographys

games shows or talk shows


----------



## LadyCook61

neither 

Cary Grant or Jimmy Stewart


----------



## deelady

Cary Grant


pasta or rice most often


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hmmm.. kind of even.. I'll say rice

plastic or paper grocery bags


----------



## quicksilver

paper

bollinaise or aglioe oio?


----------



## deelady

plastic.....I reuse them though


picky eater or adventurous eater


----------



## quicksilver

within limits, advertuntous


bare foot mama, or skuffies


----------



## LadyCook61

barefoot

modern or trendy


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I don't think either really... but I'll say modern.  I tend to wear what I like and don't pay attention to fashion all that much.

scrambled eggs with bacon or cheese omelet with sausage


----------



## LadyCook61

cheese and sausage

taylor ham with egg or taylor ham with cheese


----------



## quicksilver

neither, taylor ham on a hard roll with ketchup.

White Castle or  Wendy's Frosty


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Frosty

Pizza Hut or Little Caesar's


----------



## deelady

pizza Hut!

pancake house or bagel shop


----------



## LadyCook61

bagel shop

Donut shop or Diner


----------



## middie

Diner (I see too many donuts at work)

Pancakes or waffles ?


----------



## LadyCook61

waffles

Ice  cream or frozen yogurt


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hard one... I'll go for it and say ice cream!

banana split or parfait


----------



## LadyCook61

parfait

swim in the ocean or swim in the lake


----------



## Vanilla Bean

well, if I was still in NY, I would say lake, but i'm in WA state, so I'll say ocean.  (even though WA has many lakes )

french fries... crinkle-cut or straight


----------



## LadyCook61

both

turnips or beets


----------



## quicksilver

LOVE them beets. Yik turnip.

homemade bread or homemade cookies?


----------



## LadyCook61

both

homemade mac and cheese or Krafts ?


----------



## quicksilver

mom's homemade (I haven't mastered it yet, though I make it exactly the same)    



Sub sandwich (do you call them hoogies?) or pannini


----------



## LadyCook61

I like both.

Chinese buffet or A la Carte


----------



## quicksilver

buffet if it's chinese

black ink or blue?


----------



## lifesaver

black

glass or plastic


----------



## quicksilver

glass

dish rag or sponge


----------



## LadyCook61

sponge

shower - bar soap or liquid soap


----------



## lifesaver

liquid

irish cream or hazelnut


----------



## quicksilver

neither - too sweet for me.

Iced tea or hot tea


----------



## lifesaver

iced tea

real sugar or sugar substitute


----------



## quicksilver

real & or honey

movies or bowling


----------



## JustMeToo

butter or margerine               movies


----------



## quicksilver

butter

Long train trip (TransCanadian railway) or Cruise to Alaska


----------



## lifesaver

For some reason I am really confused


----------



## LadyCook61

lifesaver said:


> For some reason I am really confused


 
Join the club of confused members .


----------



## quicksilver

lifesaver said:


> For some reason I am really confused


 
Why?


----------



## LadyCook61

no cruise or train trip for me.

nightgown or pajamas


----------



## quicksilver

gown -too warm for pjs

down vest or hoodie


----------



## Myop

like both

blue or black ink


----------



## lifesaver

black

cats of dogs


----------



## quicksilver

black, again

cheese fries or fries with gravy


----------



## LadyCook61

cheese fries

sushi or cooked fish


----------



## lifesaver

cooked fish

apple or banana


----------



## LadyCook61

apple

peaches or pears


----------



## quicksilver

pears
   
root canal or exercise


----------



## lifesaver

exercise

chocolate or vanilla


----------



## LadyCook61

vanilla

Raspberries or strawberries


----------



## Myop

yummy - both

orange juice with or without pulp


----------



## LadyCook61

either one is okay

Lemonade or Limeade


----------



## lifesaver

hard to choose, i love both

cherries or strawberries


----------



## Adillo303

Limeaaid please

Mac & Cheese or Chilli


----------



## lifesaver

hmmm! another hard to choose

fish of clams


----------



## LadyCook61

fish , do not like clams.

cabbage or  cauliflour


----------



## quicksilver

califlower

library or church


----------



## LadyCook61

church

college or tech school


----------



## quicksilver

college

books or music


----------



## LadyCook61

books , since I can't hear. 

surfing or water ski


----------



## quicksilver

water skiing, 
Sorry, I forgot about your hearing.

printing or cursive


----------



## LadyCook61

cursive

quill pen or ball point pen


----------



## quicksilver

ball point. Being a lefty has it's drawbacks

Lefty or righty


----------



## LadyCook61

yes quill is like a fountain pen.  
Fine point

pencil or chalk


----------



## JustMeToo

righty

granny smith or red del. apples


----------



## JustMeToo

pencil

sherbet or ice cream


----------



## LadyCook61

ice cream

creamsicle or fudge bar


----------



## quicksilver

fudgecicle

bread & butter or peanut butter & crackers


----------



## LadyCook61

pb and crackers

Cheese doodles or goldfish crackers


----------



## JustMeToo

doodles

Yellow mustard or spicy


----------



## quicksilver

pizza flavored goldfish

red licorice or jelly goldfish


----------



## LadyCook61

jelly goldfish

jelly beans or gummy bears


----------



## quicksilver

gummy bears

soy sauce or cocktail sauce

(what happened to "Gimme 5..?)


----------



## JustMeToo

cocktail

turkey burgers or beef


----------



## LadyCook61

beef burger

hot sauce or sweet sauce


----------



## jeninga75

hot sauce

paper or plastic?


----------



## LadyCook61

paper

tacos or enchiladas


----------



## deelady

tacos


walnuts or almonds


----------



## quicksilver

almonds

sunlight or moonlight


----------



## deelady

moonlight


recipe cards or recipe print outs


----------



## JustMeToo

cards

queen or king (bed)


----------



## Luvs2Cook

king


crest or colgate


----------



## JustMeToo

crest

Breyers or Turkey Hill  Ice cream


----------



## Luvs2Cook

both


 ginger ale or 7 up


----------



## LadyCook61

ginger ale 

root beer or Orange


----------



## Luvs2Cook

root beer


     Merlot or Chablis


----------



## LadyCook61

neither, not an alcohol drinker .  

strong or weak coffee


----------



## JustMeToo

Medium

black or with cream
Ladycook, like you gimme 5 answers LOL


----------



## Luvs2Cook

w/ cream

    Bumble Bee or Starkist


----------



## LadyCook61

I use both, whatever is on sale .

Kellogs or Nabisco


----------



## Luvs2Cook

both, LOL


    rubies or emeralds


----------



## LadyCook61

rubies 

sapphire or diamonds


----------



## Luvs2Cook

diamonds


    gold or silver


----------



## LadyCook61

gold 

camping or motel


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Motel


     Alaska or Hawaii


----------



## JustMeToo

Hawaii

Florida or Calif


----------



## Luvs2Cook

CA


    walking or running


----------



## quicksilver

walking

swim or paddle


----------



## LadyCook61

swim
kayaking or canoeing


----------



## quicksilver

kayaking

veal or lamb


----------



## JustMeToo

veal

breakfast or dinner


----------



## LadyCook61

neither

chicken or turkey


----------



## quicksilver

both & duck

macaroni or spaghetti


----------



## LPBeier

macaroni

Manhattan or Boston clam chowder?


----------



## deelady

Boston

flavored coffee or regular


----------



## LPBeier

Neither, get migraines.

Chocolate or vanilla


----------



## deelady

depends on what its in

online shopping or mall shopping


----------



## 2extreme

Im new here but ill play along...

definetly mall shopping

groccery shopping or mall shopping


----------



## deelady

weird I know but grocery shopping (welcome by the way!)


extensive menu when dining or short  chef menu?


----------



## LPBeier

short chef menu

Filet Mignon or burger and fries


----------



## deelady

depends on my mood...

green beans or peas


----------



## LadyCook61

green beans

corn or turnips


----------



## deelady

I like both but I guess corn more


broccoli or cauliflower


----------



## LPBeier

Can't choose between those.

lettuce or mixed greens


----------



## LadyCook61

both

Engelbert Humperdink or Tom Jones


----------



## LPBeier

Uh, Neither?  LOL!!

Tom Selleck or Tom Cruise?


----------



## deelady

Tom Selleck


Japanese food or Chinese


----------



## quicksilver

Japanese,Korean & Chinese - love em all.

Portuguese or spanish


----------



## Toots

Spanish

mountains or beach?


----------



## quicksilver

beach

cream cheese or jelly/jam


----------



## lifesaver

jam

clams or oysters


----------



## quicksilver

both and mussels  too!

scampi or marinara


----------



## lifesaver

marnaria

beef or pork


----------



## Luvs2Cook

pork

 Manhattan or New England Clam Chowder


----------



## lifesaver

new england

salad or coleslaw


----------



## Myop

salad  sweet tea or unsweet


----------



## LadyCook61

sweet tea

black olives or green olives


----------



## quicksilver

both

pimento or fresh peppers


----------



## LadyCook61

fresh sweet peppers

jalapeno or Habaneros


----------



## Myop

pimento  hotdog or hamburger


----------



## quicksilver

LadyCook61 said:


> fresh sweet peppers
> 
> jalapeno or Habaneros


 

jalopenos

Mexico or Belize


----------



## LadyCook61

hmm neither

Bermuda or Bahamas


----------



## Myop

Bahamas  yellow or brown mustard


----------



## quicksilver

Bermuda

St Thomas or Puerto Rico


----------



## Myop

St Thomas, it's beautiful  yellow or brown mustard


----------



## LadyCook61

brown mustard

corned beef or pastrami


----------



## Luvs2Cook

corned beef


  salt or pepper


----------



## quicksilver

both

garlic or ginger


----------



## Luvs2Cook

garlic


  Ken or Barbie


----------



## quicksilver

both

micky or minnie


----------



## Myop

both

ham or turkey


----------



## LadyCook61

turkey

baloney or salami


----------



## Myop

both

corn on the cob or off


----------



## Luvs2Cook

both, but if I had to choose here, ON

 Music:  60's or 70's


----------



## quicksilver

cob

scallions or onions


----------



## Luvs2Cook

onions

Music: 60's or 70's


----------



## quicksilver

60's

fish or meat


----------



## lifesaver

fish

burritos or enchaladas


----------



## LPBeier

enchiladas

rice or potatoes


----------



## deelady

both

southern or south western foods


----------



## lifesaver

potatoes

red beans or white beans


----------



## quicksilver

HATE beans!

flour or cornstarch


----------



## JustMeToo

flour

gravy master or kitchen bouquet


----------



## quicksilver

neither

eat with the TV on or no TV in kitchen


----------



## JustMeToo

no tv in kitchen

regular salt or sea salt


----------



## quicksilver

Kosher salt

dogs or cats


----------



## JustMeToo

dogs

lemons or limes


----------



## quicksilver

both

stock or broth for gravy


----------



## LPBeier

stock

Automatic or standard transmission


----------



## quicksilver

standard but can do both

spices or herbs


----------



## lifesaver

Both

dumplings or noodles


----------



## LPBeier

noodles

Left-handed or right-handed


----------



## Myop

right

winter or summer


----------



## LPBeier

Fall, actually

skirts or pants


----------



## LadyCook61

pants

slippers or barefoot


----------



## LPBeier

barefoot

apples or oranges


----------



## quicksilver

yes, both

Home Depot or Costco


----------



## LPBeier

Both for different things

Snow or rain


----------



## quicksilver

Love the _thought _of snow, but need rain

rivers or streams


----------



## LPBeier

streams

Comedy or Drama


----------



## quicksilver

Oh, probably drama - like crime drama

Michaels or JoAnns


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hard one... I'll say Michaels

french fries... with ketchup or vinegar


----------



## LPBeier

salt only

pasta - tomato or cream sauce


----------



## deelady

cream sauce.....unfortunately.....


ground turkey or ground beef


----------



## LPBeier

ground turkey

dogs or cats


----------



## Dove

*Both 
Heels or flats (shoes)*


----------



## LPBeier

Flats

open toed or closed toed


----------



## LadyCook61

closed when I do wear shoes  

fiction or non fiction books


----------



## Luvs2Cook

fiction


 spiders or snakes


----------



## JustMeToo

Yuk, none

Ladybugs or beetles


----------



## Luvs2Cook

neither!

    jump rope or hula hoop


----------



## JustMeToo

jump rope

dawn or palmolive


----------



## lifesaver

dawn

libbys or green giant


----------



## quicksilver

I don't think we have libby's around here
green giant frozen

bacon or sausage


----------



## Myop

bacon  turkey or regular burger


----------



## lifesaver

turkey

coffee or tea


----------



## Toots

Tea for sure.

Margaritas or martinis?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

margaritas

rife pilaf or spanish rice


----------



## lifesaver

spanish rice

white rice or brown rice


----------



## Vanilla Bean

white rice

chinese or mexican food


----------



## LPBeier

Toss up, probably Chinese

Morning person or night person


----------



## lifesaver

night person

paper or plastic


----------



## LPBeier

cloth, actually (our store sells them for "points")

fabric softener - liquid or sheets


----------



## Luvs2Cook

BOTH.


    Tide or Cheer


----------



## lifesaver

tide

write letter or call on phone


----------



## Luvs2Cook

definitely chatting!


 beagles or poodles


----------



## lifesaver

poodles

read or be read to


----------



## LPBeier

Read

Fact or Fiction


----------



## lifesaver

fact

push mower or rider


----------



## quicksilver

landscaper - LOL!

big dog or little dog


----------



## JustMeToo

little
 rake or use blower


----------



## lifesaver

rake

plant vegetable seeds or just buy fresh from market


----------



## quicksilver

Buy plants for pots (ground soil is useless here - sand)

short hair or long hair?


----------



## lifesaver

long

dress or skirt


----------



## quicksilver

beach dresses

long nails or short?


----------



## LadyCook61

short, easier to type with shorter nails.

cotton or nylon


----------



## lifesaver

cotton

hair style > up or down


----------



## LPBeier

up and down ( it is a half inch long!)

grocery store or farmer's market for fruit and veggies


----------



## lifesaver

farmers market

meat or vegetables


----------



## quicksilver

LadyCook61 said:


> short, easier to type with shorter nails.
> 
> cotton or nylon


 

Good morning, LC. We're all wondering where your bread pics went??????

cotton
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ 
Lifesaver, long, up
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ 

NEW   -    antique or contemporary


----------



## LPBeier

Vegetables
Contemporary

clothes colours - pastel or bold


----------



## lifesaver

antique

used or new


----------



## quicksilver

both

over or scrambled


----------



## lifesaver

easy over

potatoes > baked or mashed


----------



## quicksilver

both - any way except scalloped

dryer or clothes line


----------



## LadyCook61

dryer , don't have a clothes line

top loading or front loading washing machine


----------



## Luvs2Cook

prefer clothes line but no yard so I use the dryer.


        swimming or sailing


----------



## lifesaver

swimming

tent or camper


----------



## Luvs2Cook

camper


   vodka or gin


----------



## lifesaver

vodka

tomato juice or orange juice


----------



## quicksilver

neither, althought I keep vodka in the house for when I boil lobsta

ice skate or rollerblade


----------



## lifesaver

neither

bake or broil


----------



## LadyCook61

both

microwave or stove


----------



## lifesaver

stove

spaghetti w/ meat sauce or meatballs


----------



## quicksilver

stove

electric or gas (I'd kill for gas)


----------



## LadyCook61

gas cooktop

wall oven or oven/stove


----------



## lifesaver

oven/stove

dried spices or fresh spices


----------



## LadyCook61

use both 

canned or fresh carrots


----------



## lifesaver

fresh

gravy > canned or homemade


----------



## LadyCook61

homemade

dryer sheets or liquid fabric softener


----------



## lifesaver

dryer sheets

purse or handbag


----------



## JustMeToo

contemporary

burgandy or red


----------



## Toots

Red

60 Minutes or 20/20 ?


----------



## lifesaver

20/20

flour > wheat or white


----------



## JustMeToo

white

brown sugar or white sugar in oatmeal


----------



## Vanilla Bean

brown sugar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Cheerios or Honey-Nut Cheerios


----------



## LPBeier

don't eat cereal

waffles or pancakes


----------



## quicksilver

waffles

short sleeves or long sleeves rolled up


----------



## JustMeToo

short sleeves

jeans or jogging pants


----------



## Vanilla Bean

depends... I'll say jeans

veal or chicken parmesan


----------



## LadyCook61

ooh both !

white rice or brown rice


----------



## deelady

def both!!


olives or pickles


----------



## LadyCook61

olives 

Mozzarella cheese or Brie


----------



## LPBeier

both, but if there is brie I will take it!!!

pizza - thin or thick crust


----------



## Luvs2Cook

thick


    pea soup or bean soup


----------



## LadyCook61

both

chicken noodle or minestrone


----------



## lifesaver

chicken noodle

cream of muchroom or cream of chicken


----------



## LadyCook61

both 

hersheys candy bar or nestles candy bar


----------



## bglc32

Hershey's


fries or baked potato


----------



## lifesaver

baked

butter or margarine


----------



## JustMeToo

veal

spagetti or linguini


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Linguini

    chess or checkers


----------



## JustMeToo

checkers

mittens or gloves


----------



## Luvs2Cook

gloves


   peanut butter: chunky or smooth


----------



## LadyCook61

smooth

Abbot or Costello


----------



## lifesaver

costello

chicken rice or beef rice


----------



## LadyCook61

chicken

Dean Martin or Jerry Lewis


----------



## lifesaver

Dean Martin

cream of celery soup or tomato soup


----------



## JustMeToo

neither

grilled cheese or BLT


----------



## lifesaver

both

summer or spring


----------



## JustMeToo

spring

flavored water or plain water


----------



## lifesaver

plain

sugar or sugar free


----------



## JustMeToo

sugar

hot cocoa or hot cidar


----------



## lifesaver

hot cider

gold fish or angel fish


----------



## LadyCook61

both

calamari or octupus


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Neither.


crabs or clams


----------



## LadyCook61

neither

white onion or yellow


----------



## JustMeToo

yellow

carrots or celery


----------



## Myop

both

gum or mints


----------



## LadyCook61

gum

pie or cake


----------



## Myop

pie

apple pie or pecan pie


----------



## JustMeToo

apple

with ice cream or whipped cream


----------



## LadyCook61

both 
peaches or pears


----------



## deelady

pears


sugar or sweetner


----------



## LPBeier

sweetener though I prefer honey or maple syrup

salsa - mild or spicy


----------



## deelady

mild generally


water or milk


----------



## quicksilver

water

coffee: black or other?


----------



## LPBeier

none, please (allergic to caffeine, can't even have decaffeinated) 

herbal or regular tea


----------



## quicksilver

REGULAR ( no tea or coffee? Or Pepsi? OMG! What do you do to wake in the morning, or warm your bones)

sew or crochet


----------



## LPBeier

both

(I have herbal tea and white hot chocolate!)

board games or card games


----------



## Luvs2Cook

both


 chips:  BBQ or Salt / Vinegar


----------



## LadyCook61

salt only
kidney beans or pinto beans


----------



## JustMeToo

kidney beans

chicken thighs or legs


----------



## miniman

chicken thighs 

lobster or crawfish


----------



## Luvs2Cook

lobster

butter or margarine


----------



## LadyCook61

butter

cream or half and half


----------



## JustMeToo

half and half

mug or cup


----------



## Luvs2Cook

mug

 hersheys chocolate with or without Nuts


----------



## JustMeToo

without

almond joy or mounds


----------



## Luvs2Cook

aj


  jelly beans or licorice


----------



## LadyCook61

jelly beans

oranges or grapefruits


----------



## JohnL

Grapefruits.
Spam or vienna sausages?


----------



## Luvs2Cook

sausages

    kool aid or tang


----------



## JustMeToo

yuk, neither

Ballpark or Nathans


----------



## Luvs2Cook

ballpark


     Marlboro's or Kool's


----------



## JustMeToo

Marlboro -when I smoked.

Sardines or anchovies


----------



## LadyCook61

neither

flounder or trout


----------



## Luvs2Cook

flounder


     mozzarella or muenster


----------



## JustMeToo

mozzarella

ham or bologna


----------



## lifesaver

Ham

Walmart or K-mart


----------



## Luvs2Cook

walmart

    almonds or cashews


----------



## Luvs2Cook

bump


----------



## Luvs2Cook

doesn't anybody like this game anymore.....


    grilled cheese or tuna


----------



## LadyCook61

grilled cheese

red onion or white onion


----------



## lifesaver

definetly white

red or white wine


----------



## LadyCook61

neither , I don't drink wine or any alcoholic  beverage.  (religious reasons)

chocolate milk or hot chocolate


----------



## lifesaver

Yuk! Neither

dark chocolate or milk chocolate


----------



## JustMeToo

milk choc

Baked chicken or fried chicken


----------



## LadyCook61

either is good.

Seagrams or Sweppes


----------



## JustMeToo

Seagrams

A & W Root Beer or Bargs


----------



## lifesaver

A&W Root Beer

Vanilla or Strawberry or Chocolate Ice Cream


----------



## Luvs2Cook

chocolate


              pretzels or chips


----------



## LadyCook61

chips

pound cake or dark choc. cake


----------



## lifesaver

Pound Cake

Roses or Tulips


----------



## deelady

tulips



lots of snow....or lots of rain?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Where I am, lots of rain!

popcorn... with lots of butter or plain


----------



## deelady

Love it with butter!! But usually eat it plain.


boneless chicken or bone in?


----------



## Naia

bone-in chicken

Eggs... boiled or scrambled


----------



## deelady

scrambled


roasted or grilled chicken


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hard one... I'll say grilled

ankle socks or slipper socks


----------



## lifesaver

ankle socks

sandles or flipflops


----------



## JustMeToo

flip flops

sneakers or clogs


----------



## lifesaver

clogs

tylenol or advil


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tylenol

soap or body wash


----------



## lifesaver

body wash

dawn or polmolive


----------



## Luvs2Cook

dawn

 Tide or Cheer


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cheer

italian or mexican restaurant


----------



## lifesaver

mexican

mexican chocolate or american chocolate


----------



## Vanilla Bean

american 

_I don't think I've had mexican_

turkey or beef burger


----------



## lifesaver

Turkey

mild cheddar or sharp cheddar


----------



## Vanilla Bean

mild

stuffed peppers or stuffed chicken breast


----------



## lifesaver

Stuffed Peppers

Cream Cheese or Sour Cream


----------



## deelady

both


lemon or blackened for fish


----------



## JustMeToo

blackened

rice or noodles


----------



## deelady

rice mostly


liquid creamer or powdered creamer


----------



## JustMeToo

both, but using powdered now

ajax or comet


----------



## deelady

comet


hair....straight or curly?


----------



## lifesaver

i have natural curly hair

sprite or 7-up


----------



## deelady

no preference



delivery or frozen pizza?


----------



## JustMeToo

delivery

BBQ wings or hot wings


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hard one!  I'll say HOT, since I'm from south of Buffalo, NY.

tossed salad.... regular garden or caesar


----------



## lifesaver

tossed

cranberry juice or cranapple juice


----------



## JustMeToo

cranapple

scotts or cottonelle


----------



## lifesaver

cottonelle

under the roll or over the roll


----------



## JustMeToo

over the roll  

plain paper towels or printed


----------



## LadyCook61

whatever is on sale and the cheapest. 

Tissue or Kleenex


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Kleenex

apple pie or apple crisp


----------



## JustMeToo

pie

Mashed pot or baked


----------



## Luvs2Cook

mashed

    heels or flats


----------



## JustMeToo

flats

PJ's or Nightgowns


----------



## Luvs2Cook

both


   scope or listerine


----------



## JustMeToo

scope

Dove or Dial


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Dove

Suave or Pantene shampoo


----------



## lifesaver

pantene

veggie salad or fruit salad


----------



## LadyCook61

fruit salad
mayo or miracle whip


----------



## Saphellae

Mayo

Cookbook or out of your head?


----------



## LadyCook61

out of my head mostly tho I do use cookbooks sometimes.

french dressing or russian dressing.


----------



## Saphellae

Don't know what Russian dressing is, and I don't like french, but I will choose french :p

Water or fizzy drinks?


----------



## LadyCook61

fizzy ( ginger ale)

cotton sheets or satin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

cotton sheets

autumn or spring


----------



## LadyCook61

autumn for the colorful trees  but also enjoy Spring when flowers start to bloom

Ice skate or roller skate


----------



## JustMeToo

roller

bikini or one piece


----------



## getoutamykitchen

one piece (with a really large tee shirt to cover me up)

Sweet or salty


----------



## Vanilla Bean

salty

glazed or cake doughnut


----------



## lifesaver

glazed

plain or peanut M&M's


----------



## bullseye

peanut

laptop or desktop?


----------



## lifesaver

desk top

dark chocolate or milk chocolate


----------



## bullseye

dark

sweet or savory


----------



## lifesaver

savory

garlic powder or garlic salt


----------



## bullseye

powder

oak or mahogany?


----------



## lifesaver

mahogany

dusting oil or spray


----------



## bullseye

oil

wood or metal?


----------



## lifesaver

wood

iron or steel


----------



## deelady

steel


shell fish or fish fillet


----------



## lifesaver

fish fillet

apple cider, hot or cold


----------



## JustMeToo

neither

chicken pot pie or beef pot pie


----------



## lifesaver

Beef Pot Pie

Tomato Soup or Spicy Tomato Soup


----------



## JustMeToo

neither..LOL

Cream of mushroom or cream of potatoe


----------



## Luvs2Cook

cream of mush.


    pick one:   22 or 44


----------



## Vanilla Bean

22

life savers or Altoids


----------



## JustMeToo

Altoids

spearment or peppermint


----------



## lifesaver

pepperment

origional cream of wheat or flavored cream of wheat


----------



## JustMeToo

original

Nike or Reebok


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Nike

vegetable or minestrone soup


----------



## JustMeToo

Minestrone

Breyers or Turkey Hill


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Breyers

70's music... Neil Diamond or Barry Manilow


----------



## JustMeToo

Barry

Maxwell House or Folgers


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Folgers

butter or margarine


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Butter (what's margarine?)

Milk chocolate or White chocolate


----------



## JustMeToo

Milk clocolate

rye or marble bread


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Rye

Morning person or night person


----------



## JustMeToo

night

candles or no candles


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Candles (if unscented)

Barefoot (in the grass) or shoes


----------



## JustMeToo

shoes

swimming in the lake or ocean


----------



## Vanilla Bean

lake

laying on the beach or laying in a spa


----------



## Luvs2Cook

beach

     walking in the rain or snow


----------



## lifesaver

rain

walk or run


----------



## JustMeToo

walk

building sand castles or snowmen?


----------



## Luvs2Cook

sand


           salt or pepper


----------



## lifesaver

both

card or letter


----------



## JustMeToo

card

fiction or autobiography


----------



## getoutamykitchen

autobiography

ice coffee or hot coffee


----------



## Toots

hot coffee

pancakes or waffles?


----------



## JohnL

Waffles.

Mexican chorizo or Spanish chorizo?


----------



## JustMeToo

neither

black coffee or with cream


----------



## lifesaver

black

writing paper or stationary


----------



## bowlingshirt

Writing paper



Sloppy Joe's or Steak-ums


----------



## lifesaver

sloppy joes >>>>>>>>>>yummy

baked fish or fried fish


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hard one...as I love both... I'll say baked

fried chicken or baked, breaded chicken breast


----------



## JustMeToo

fried

Cod or Flounder


----------



## Luvs2Cook

flounder


    peanut butter: Crunchy or Creamy


----------



## JustMeToo

creamy

hot tea or iced tea


----------



## lifesaver

ice tea

jello >>>> strawberry or strawberry/banana


----------



## JustMeToo

strawberry

white gold or yellow gold


----------



## lifesaver

yellow gold

gold or silver


----------



## JustMeToo

gold

diamonds or pearls


----------



## lifesaver

diamonds

nestea or lipton tea


----------



## JustMeToo

lipton 

iced or hot


----------



## lifesaver

iced

red roses or yellow roses


----------



## JustMeToo

yellow

hot cereal or cold cereal


----------



## lifesaver

hot cereal

toaster oven or microwave


----------



## JohnL

Toaster oven.

Pork roast,
Bone in? or boneless?


----------



## lifesaver

Bone-In

Soup or Stew


----------



## JustMeToo

stew

beef or chicken


----------



## lifesaver

beef

tomato sauce or tomato paste


----------



## LPBeier

tomato paste

rock or country (music)


----------



## lifesaver

country

music >>>> 70's or 90's


----------



## LaurenG

90's


Coffee or tea


----------



## lifesaver

coffee

bath or shower


----------



## JustMeToo

bath

short nails or long nails


----------



## lifesaver

short

polish >>>> red or pink


----------



## JustMeToo

depends on the season

tattoo or no tattoo


----------



## lifesaver

no tattoos

snow or rain


----------



## JustMeToo

snow

football or hockey


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hockey

orange or apple juice


----------



## lifesaver

Orange

Drink >>>> with or without ice


----------



## JustMeToo

with

cup or mug


----------



## lifesaver

cup

pop >>>> regular or diet


----------



## JustMeToo

diet

can or bottle


----------



## lifesaver

bottle

cotton or nylon


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cotton

during a weekend day of errands.. make up or no makeup


----------



## lifesaver

no make-up

real meat or soybean


----------



## Vanilla Bean

red meat

Good Housekeeping or Glamour magazine


----------



## Myop

Good Housekeeping

heavy or light starch


----------



## Luvs2Cook

light

   sour cream or cottage cheese


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cottage cheese

BBQ sauce or dry rub on your ribs


----------



## JustMeToo

dry  rub

slippers or socks


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Right now I have on a combination of both...slipper socks.. I'll say slippers.

vegies... with ranch or bleu cheese.


----------



## lifesaver

ranch

fishing >>>> from a boat or off the bank


----------



## JustMeToo

bank

clams or mussels


----------



## LPBeier

ewwwww neither!

sweet or savory (snacks)


----------



## Noodlehead

Savory

Pickles or olives?


----------



## Callisto in NC

Olives

Pickled Garlic or Pickled Okra


----------



## Noodlehead

Pickled okra,preferably in a bloody Mary.

History or English?


----------



## Callisto in NC

English.

Mexican or Chinese (food)


----------



## lifesaver

Mexican

Meat Burger or Veggie Burger


----------



## Noodlehead

Meat burger

Paper or plastic?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

paper.. but I like plastic, because i use them for waste basket liners.

guacamole or salsa


----------



## lifesaver

Hmmm! I think i'll have both

Bell Peppers >>>> Red, Green, Orange or Yellow


----------



## JustMeToo

green

Stuffed cabbage or stuffed peppers?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hard one... I'll say stuffed cabbage!

banana split or hot fudge sundae


----------



## JustMeToo

banana split

Spag w/meatballs or spag w/meat sauce


----------



## Vanilla Bean

spaghetti with meatballs

fudgesicle or orange creamsicle


----------



## JustMeToo

orange
sherbert or water ice


----------



## lifesaver

water ice

ice tea >>>> sugar or no sugar


----------



## Vanilla Bean

no sugar

hot tea.. Earl Grey or Green


----------



## JustMeToo

Earl grey 

windex or glass plus


----------



## Alix

Windex

coke or pepsi?


----------



## LPBeier

neither (can't have cafiene)

7 up or sprite?


----------



## Alix

(OOOOOOOOO...that SUCKS Laurie)

Um...Sprite I guess. 


Book or Movie?


----------



## LPBeier

Yeah, it does suck but then I would rather skip the caffeine than have a migraine!) 

book first then movie

  Chinese food - chopsticks or knife and fork?


----------



## Alix

Chopsticks


Chinese or Japanese food?


----------



## Barbara L

Japanese

Coat or jacket?

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier

Jacket

hat or hood?


----------



## Barbara L

Hat

Tube socks or socks with a heel?

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier

Tube socks (men's large please!!!)

ankle socks or knee highs?


----------



## Barbara L

Ankle socks (my legs are too fat for knee highs!)

New England clam chowder (creamy) or Manhattan clam chowder (tomato based)?

Barbara


----------



## Vanilla Bean

NE Clam chowder

Split pea soup or black bean soup


----------



## LPBeier

split pea.

card games or board games


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Card games

Italian Food or Chinese Food


----------



## JustMeToo

depends on the mood...

carpet or hardwood flooring.


----------



## Myop

hardwood

chicken or tuna salad


----------



## JustMeToo

tuna

white or light tuna


----------



## Vanilla Bean

either... I'll say white

banana cream or lemon meringue pie


----------



## lifesaver

banana cream

baked potatoes or fried potatoes


----------



## Barbara L

I love both!  Tonight I'll say baked potato (with sour cream and chives)

Dark meat or White meat?  (as in turkey or chicken)

Barbara


----------



## JustMeToo

white

shovel or rake


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Erm... neither... I live in a good climate.... how about "umbrella?"   It's sunny right now though.  I'll have to say *shovel*, because I used to live in NY state.   And, I talked to my mom on the phone last night.... they have plenty of the white stuff! 

macaroni -n- cheese or fettucine alfredo


----------



## JustMeToo

Mac and Cheese

Chili or beef stew


----------



## LPBeier

stew

chocolate or or butterscotch


----------



## JustMeToo

chocolate

beef burgers or turkey burgers


----------



## Vanilla Bean

turkey burgers...I've been on a ground turkey kick.  It doesn't taste the same as beef, but it's not as greasy and so moist.

peppers.... jalapenos or green bell


----------



## JohnL

Jalopenos of course!
Walnuts or pecans?


----------



## Barbara L

Love both, but I'll go with pecans

Jeopardy! or Wheel of Fortune?

Barbara


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Jeopardy

Chocolate-covered cherries or Cherries Jubilee


----------



## JustMeToo

cherries 

raw onion or fried onion (on steak sandwich)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

depends on the sandwich... I'll say raw


turkey-n-swiss on rye or ham-n-American on white


----------



## JustMeToo

H & A on white

bagel or raisin bread (in the morning)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

bagel (onion, especially)


on a sandwich.. a slice of tomato or not.


----------



## JustMeToo

Jersey Tomato

Cheese ravioli or beef ravioli


----------



## Vanilla Bean

cheese ravioli

tortilla or potato chips


----------



## JustMeToo

chips

plain or BBQ chips


----------



## Vanilla Bean

BBQ

grilled... steak or ribs


----------



## JustMeToo

Wow, that's a hard one

ribs

Potatoe or Mac salad


----------



## Vanilla Bean

potato salad

grilled cheese or a tuna melt


----------



## JustMeToo

grilled cheese

pepperoni or salami


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pepperoni

pizza toppings... vegies or meat


----------



## LadyCook61

both

Dr Pepper or Seven up


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Dr. Pepper

grilled steak... with or without sauteed mushrooms and onions


----------



## Toots

Without - just need the bernaise sauce.

brownies or cheesecake?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

hard one.. I'll say cheesecake

banana or apple


----------



## LadyCook61

apple

kiwi or mangoes


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Kiwi

    Cod or Haddock


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Haddock

fabric softener... sheets or liquid


----------



## lifesaver

sheets

mens cologn >>>> stetson or wild country


----------



## LadyCook61

neither 
Roller skates or Ice skates


----------



## Reanie525i

roller skates
red or black


----------



## lifesaver

black

silk or cotton


----------



## bullseye

Black

Inside or outside?


----------



## bullseye

Cotton

Inside or outside?


----------



## lifesaver

outside

summer or spring


----------



## Reanie525i

summer....hide or seek?


----------



## lifesaver

hide 

grapes >>> purple or green


----------



## Reanie525i

green - spicy or bland?


----------



## lifesaver

spicy 

bread or biscuits


----------



## Reanie525i

biscuits - sushi or sashimi


----------



## lifesaver

not sure about that one

chicken or turkey


----------



## LPBeier

chicken

left or right (handed)


----------



## Reanie525i

right...  up or down


----------



## LadyCook61

sideways 

Lake or Ocean


----------



## lifesaver

Ocean

fruits and veggies >>>> fresh or frozen


----------



## LadyCook61

fresh

Potatoes->>  Mashed or fries


----------



## mbasiszta

Mashed

rum or rye


----------



## Cooksie

rum

movies........comedy or drama


----------



## mbasiszta

Drama

Sailing: light or heavy winds


----------



## Seajaye

light

chocolate.... milk or dark


----------



## mbasiszta

milk

sauce - medium or hot


----------



## Seajaye

Hot

Pasta Sauces....

meat or marinara


----------



## mbasiszta

meat

Fowl - domestic or wild


----------



## Vanilla Bean

depends on what it is.. I'll say domestic

coffee.. regular or decaf (if you drink it)


----------



## Seajaye

regular

peanut butter... smooth or chunky


----------



## mbasiszta

Chunky

Watching TV - news or series


----------



## Seajaye

news

computer.... desktop or laptop


----------



## mbasiszta

laptop

travel - plane or train


----------



## Seajaye

plane

veggies... broccoli or cauliflower


----------



## mbasiszta

(Love both) broccoli

Starch - potato or rice


----------



## Seajaye

love both

potatoes... baked or fries


----------



## mbasiszta

(love both) baked

steak - medium or rare


----------



## LadyCook61

medium steak


Chicken--- stir fried or cutlets


----------



## Seajaye

stir fried

personalities... introvert - extrovert


----------



## mbasiszta

extrovert

Weight - lean & mean or comfortable


----------



## Vanilla Bean

comfortable

soup... Vegetable Beef or Minestrone


----------



## Seajaye

Vegetable Beef

Clam Chowder.... Manhattan or New England


----------



## JustMeToo

both

soft or hard ice cream


----------



## mbasiszta

cold ice cream

boiled or broiled


----------



## lifesaver

boiled

restraunt or fast food


----------



## LadyCook61

Actually I prefer my own cooking.  *grin*
Dr. Pepper or 7 Up


----------



## lifesaver

I prefer mine too

7-UP

Salt or No-Salt


----------



## Callisto in NC

Salt

Oreos or Chips a Hoy


----------



## mbasiszta

oreos

margarine or butter


----------



## Callisto in NC

margarine

Rachel Ray or Giada


----------



## mbasiszta

Pass - don't know either


----------



## lifesaver

i like them both

roses or daisys


----------



## LadyCook61

I like both flowers.

Bahamas or Bermuda


----------



## lifesaver

bahamas

hawaii or jamaca


----------



## LadyCook61

Hawaii 

Camera -- Digital or film


----------



## Callisto in NC

Digital

DVD or Blu-Ray


----------



## LadyCook61

DVD

Desktop or Laptop


----------



## lifesaver

both are nice

catfish or salmon


----------



## Callisto in NC

Salmon

Noodles or Rice


----------



## lifesaver

pasta

apple or banana


----------



## Callisto in NC

Banana

Ritz or Saltines


----------



## lifesaver

saltines

tomato soup or chicken noodle soup


----------

